# Time



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Yesterday was history
tomorrow is a mystery
today's a gift
And that is why we call it the present


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

A truth that one must understand. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

True. Abiding in the present moment is a wonderful experience but hardly achieved.


----------

